
Google is evil...  After getting us hooked on free… - eibrahim
https://plus.google.com/u/0/113389625012958748964/posts/9DAskCYMTFv
======
lutusp
> Google is evil... After getting us hooked on free…

This sounds like the lament of a drug addict, whose first taste was free.
There are plenty of free, high-quality options, like LibreOffice, so no one
needs Google Apps to survive.

Google is just another company, with investors, and a profit motive. It's a
basic mistake to think otherwise.

